# Throwback Roland SC88-based orchestral soundtrack for upcoming PC game, Dungeonmans!



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 16, 2013)

For the last six months I've been working on the score to an upcoming PC game called 'Dungeonmans'. The game is inspired by various classic dungeon crawling adventures of the 90s, such as Nethack and Castle of the Winds, which I fondly remember playing on an old Windows 3.1 computer  

I'm modeling the score after classic 90s-era games and to that end, I'm producing the whole thing with Roland SC88-based orchestral samples. It's very liberating to just write music and not worry too much about selecting articulations, setting up keyswitches, mixing fancy convolution reverbs, etc. There is simply "Strings", "Brass", "Flute", etc. One instrument or ensemble, one patch! But it's an absolute blast and has inspired me to write some really fun material.

You can check out the game, which is actually downloadable and playable, at the link below. There are also two full songs from the soundtrack streaming on the page (and also in the video). We're using KS as a platform to make the game as awesome as possible; the developer has already put a ton of time into it himself, along with his own money, hence why there's already a playable version. It's just a matter of going the extra mile and with the help of backers, making something truly amazing.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/566 ... -roguelike

Let me know what you think! ~o)


----------



## Farkle (Jul 17, 2013)

This is great news, Andrew, can't wait to buy the album!

I watched your livestream, where you wrote a chunk of the Crypt theme in real time, it was so fun to watch you using the classic GM sounds, and it inspired me to dust off my old Edirol Virtual Sound Canvas plugin. I had to Jbridge the darn thing, it was so old. 

As you said, the simplicity of the patches and the "sound" of the old Sound Canvas lends itself to just "writing", and it was a joy to not have to worry about putting things into a mixing space. Just write!

Best of luck on the kickstarter!

Mike


----------

